# gentrification



## renetta

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est que la "gentrification" d'une ville? 

Voilà le contexte:

"C’est maintenant au tour du Berlin-Ouest des années 1980 de disparaître pour faire place à une ville sordidement prussienne et gentiment gentrifiée à coup de couleurs pastels".


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Pour moi la *gentrification* c'est l'achat et l'"aménagement" par la haute bourgeoisie ("the gentry") de logements ouvriers.


----------



## renetta

Merci bien


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Wynn Mathieson said:


> Pour moi la *gentrification* c'est l'achat et l'"aménagement" par la haute bourgeoisie ("the gentry") de logements ouvriers.


 
Plus ou moins, oui.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification

Phénomène assez récent à Mexico.
Le centre, depuis très longtemps délaissé, peu habité, surtout par de petits commençants et de _petits métiers_, offrait une image assez délabrée, franchement.
Les gouverneurs de gauche ont offert pas mal d'avantages fiscaux aux investisseurs... dont le principal es Carlos Slim, l'homme le plus riche du monde. (Eh oui !)

Le centre se transforme, certes : jolies rues, restaurants _bien_, augmentation des loyers, anciens locataires chassés, bien sûr, plus d'activités culturelles... bien, mais pas désintéressé.


----------



## itka

"gentrifiée" ? C'est un mot français, ça ?  
Je vous félicite d'y avoir trouvé un sens... Moi, je n'aurais même pas pu imaginer ce que l'auteur voulait dire ! C'est fou le nombre de néologismes qui se créent sans cesse et vivent... ce que vivent les roses...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

itka said:


> "gentrifiée" ? C'est un mot français, ça ?  Ben non.
> Je vous félicite d'y avoir trouvé un sens... C'est que je connais le thème... on fait même des doctorats la-dessus ! Moi, je n'aurais même pas pu imaginer ce que l'auteur voulait dire ! C'est fou le nombre de néologismes qui se créent sans cesse et vivent... ce que vivent les roses... À voir... au début du siècle passé est apparu le néologisme _automobile _!


----------



## Corsicum

Quels seraient donc les termes ou l’expression en Français les plus adéquats pour ce type l’urbanisation_._ ?
_« *R*étro *U*rbanisation *C*entripète *S*ubstitutive de *C*lasse» _? 
soit le_ *RUCSC* _équivalent du_ PACS _pour l’urbanisation, vive l'imagination créative !


----------

